# Man fined $1000 for shining light into sky



## derangboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, you read that right. On January 21st, 2010, a forty year old man was arrested for shining a Coleman halogen spotlight at the end of an active runway in Calgary. The air traffic controller noticed the beam of light and notified police. An officer videotaped the mans actions for an hour before making an arrest. The judge stated that “The fine was not that the offender created a hazard to a particular aircraft, but that he could have done so by his actions.”

This story almost tops the man who was arrested for shining a green laser pointer at the Calgary police helicopter. Not just a few flashes, long enough for the pilot to locate him and dispatch ground units to his location.

I have no words to express the ignorance of these people :shakehead


----------



## JMP (Mar 12, 2011)

"darwin nominees" is what I'd call them.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Mar 12, 2011)

> Yes, you read that right ... [a man] was arrested for shining a Coleman halogen spotlight at the end of an active runway in Calgary.



As well he should have been. Idiot probably thought he was providing benefit to others, or some fool thing. Do anything you want at the end of an empty road, in a field, or on your own land (which presumably isn't an airport). But on an ACTIVE runway at an operating airport? He's getting what he should, IMO.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2011)

An hour straight??

Yeah, he deserved the fine.


----------



## DimmerD (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a Cabela's HID that I have shined into the sky, but I live in the woods not near any airports so it's no big deal. Being at the end of a runway changes the whole scenario though.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 14, 2011)

JMP said:


> "darwin nominees" is what I'd call them.



Exactly... out of all the things to shine your light at... the end of a runway! Maybe he had always dreamed of being an aircraft carrier signalman.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Mar 14, 2011)

This was a glaring (and dangerous) infraction. Glad he was caught.

Does anyone have a simple list of rules and regulations regarding light and laser laws? I think it would be a service to all CPF members to be aware of the actual basic laws regarding light and laser usage. Yes, common sense dictates that you don't shine bright lights around airports. But I'm sure there are plenty of laws which might be kinda surprising. It's always best to be 'enlightened'.

-


----------



## orbital (Mar 14, 2011)

+

*You can't teach Common Sense 

& 

You can't fix stupid!*


----------



## Dr Jekell (Mar 15, 2011)

I have given up on being surprised by what people do. If you think something shouldn't be done for a sound and valit reason of course some one will have to go & do it just because.



orbital said:


> You can't fix stupid!


 
Well you can but the cure has about a 100% fataility rate.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 15, 2011)

Being a private Pilot myself I see where this would be a problem. I am a laser and flashlight builder and wouldn't think of pointing a light or laser at a plane. I also would never do it in a regulated area such as an Airport. Senseless use of a good light and lasers give what we do here a bad name. Thank God we smart folks outnumber the idiots. I dont know about regulations regarding Lasers and light use in certian areas. I can assure you Airport, Military, Police, Traffic will all get you in hot water. The comon sense rule should apply here. Just this summer here in Maryland at Ocean City folks were buying lasers and shinning them at Boats, Ships, Buildings, PEOPLE and it prompted the local Police to ban the use of such items in the area. Most of the sales were to young kids and some child like adults who used the lasers to anoy and disrupt. I am PRO laser and Flashlight I have several lasers I have built from 200mW up to 2W Power do I like to shine them at stuff, burn stuff you bet. But I do so in a safe place. I will go out on a limb here and say that most offenders are not well educated on the use of the devices they buy and use but at the end of the day someone Mom, Dad, Uncle instilled a little common sense into them and thats all the education needed to do the rite thing. Think before you do, not do before you think is the golden rule. 


Joe


----------



## ericc40 (Mar 15, 2011)

here is the news link: http://www.calgaryherald.com/technology/fined+shining+light+near+Calgary+airport/4429092/story.html


----------



## bitslice (Mar 15, 2011)

so the cop sat there for an hour?
isn't that a bit dumb if he thinks the guy is creating a safety hazard.

obvious solution #1

_"Excuse me Sir, would you mind turning that light off in the vicinity of an airport, it may be hazardous to plane traffic"_

*guy turns light off, apologises for error*

_"Thank you Sir, have a nice evening"_




no, he has to sit there collecting evidence so he can slap a $1000 fine on some simpleton :shakehead who now probably harbours a grudge against the Police

Police are there to protect public safety (which he failed to do in a timely manner here) not to fill the State coffers,
a ridiculous reaction to a simple problem IMO.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Mar 15, 2011)

The article says he was shining with a Coleman NightLight.
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5397A855K&categoryid=31500
WTF?! 
A light like that can never do any danger for a flight? Or what kind of court is this?..

Edit : saw it was a 12 v lantern.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2011)

bitslice said:


> Police are there to protect public safety (which he failed to do in a timely manner here) not to fill the State coffers,
> a ridiculous reaction to a simple problem IMO.


 
actually, no, they aren't.
their job is to protect the LAW, and arrest criminals, after the fact.
public safety, crime prevention, has nothing to do with police duty, supreme court settled it many years ago.
ppl have a lot of missconseption about police.

oh, wait it applys to us police, canadian might or might not have the same job discription.


----------



## copperfox (Mar 15, 2011)

How harsh most of you are - especially from the flashlight community! He seems to have been ignorant of the potential danger of his actions, but there is no actual crime here. He didn't actually endanger anyone, the article states: "Fraser said the evidence is not that the offender created a hazard to a particular aircraft, but that he could have done so by his actions."

This is a perfect opportunity for the police officer to talk (sternly) to the guy, let him know what he is doing could potentially cause an aircraft to taxi off the runway, and to tell him to cease immediately. The guy goes home, the runway is "safe," everybody is happy.... But NO, they have to fine him. I see this as little more than the abuse of power and an opportunity for revenue generation.

Bitslice is 100% correct.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 15, 2011)

The guy was wrong period. Some folks need to learn the hard way this guys lack of common sense and total dissregard for anyones safety proves he needed the hard lesson. Thank God nothing happend as a result of his ignorance but what if it had, would you feel the same way you do now ? A gram of prevention is worth a pound of cure here. So lets say say the Officer talked to the guy rather then fine him Honestly do you think he would have learned anything. Obviously life has taught him nothing otherwise he wouldn't have found him self in the situation in the first place. The guy is 40 years old, with age comes wisdom least for some of us. This guy should have known better or atleast checked to see if it was legal. Ignorance is no excuse of the law. He may have done it again with a stern talking to I can assure you after having to pay a grand he wont. Unless he is beond stupid. Was the Officer wrong for watching maybe yes and maybe no I do believe the swear in says to serve and protect meaning to serve the public and protect the Public by enforcing the laws that govern the state, city or prov. Courts will dissagree to prevent undermining law enforcement agencies. Police are called Law enforcement Officers not Law protecting officers. They are required to protect the victim and the suspect as well as there rights be it individual or group. 

The fact he sat and watched shows he didn't serve the public in the name of public safety in a timely manner, however being from a family full of Police Officers they are required to observe for the purpose of gathering evidence. Cant just go and arrest someone without evidence thats the beauty of the law. An Hour yes that was a bit to long. Especialy when Public safety is on the line. 
Joe


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Throwjunkie said:


> They are required to protect the victim and the suspect as well as there rights be it individual or group.


 
lol. nope.
WASHINGTON, June 27 - The Supreme Court ruled on Monday that the police did not have a constitutional duty to protect a person from harm, even a woman who had obtained a court-issued protective order against a violent husband making an arrest mandatory for a violation.
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/28/politics/28scotus.html
http://home.absolute.net/xode/nwofraud/obvious_fraud/protectnscam.htm
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/1976377/posts


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2011)

oops, double post.


----------



## Acid87 (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont see how people can say this (Fill in blank) was hard done by!
He was shining a light at an airport. There is intention to do something most likely signal airplanes (Might be jumping to the conclusion but highly likely) which is DANGEROUS!
If a man fires a gun (Although I know other gun laws may apply to such a situation) at another man but doesnt hit him is that not classed as attempted murder?
You could argue although extremely harsh that this could be attempt murder. What if a plane did pass the beam? All what ifs considered the man was acting outwith the normal commen sense boundaries the public follow.

Regardless of where the fine ends up or how the police acted the guy was messing about in what a sensitive area i.e. an airport.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2011)

edited. triple post. i swear i have no idea how it happened.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 15, 2011)

bitslice said:


> so the cop sat there for an hour?
> isn't that a bit dumb if he thinks the guy is creating a safety hazard.
> 
> obvious solution #1
> ...



Actually back when I was a child that is what would have happened. The police would have been proactive. Now the mighty dollar is much more important. There was even an article in the local Newspaper here about administrators encouraging more traffic tickets from the police to help fill the local government coffers.

The Supreme Court actually ruled the Police can not be held responsible for any harm or loss incurred by any one person as their job is to protect the public at large. Keeping some idiot from crashing a plane would fall under protecting the public at large.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2011)

H


bitslice said:


> so the cop sat there for an hour?
> isn't that a bit dumb if he thinks the guy is creating a safety hazard.
> 
> obvious solution #1
> ...


 


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTheDude (Mar 15, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> Actually back when I was a child that is what would have happened. The police would have been proactive. Now the mighty dollar is much more important. There was even an article in the local Newspaper here about administrators encouraging more traffic tickets from the police to help fill the local government coffers.
> 
> The Supreme Court actually ruled the Police can not be held responsible for any harm or loss incurred by any one person as their job is to protect the public at large. Keeping some idiot from crashing a plane would fall under protecting the public at large.



It's my understanding that the rationale for holding in the case referenced above, is that a police officer is charged with MAINTAINING ORDER, not just with enforcing black letter law. I'm not a LEO, so perhaps others who are or were officers can shed some light on the fine line police must walk, when the choice is between enforcing law, and maintaining order.


----------



## stretch (Mar 15, 2011)

If you shine a very powerful light of any kind in the vicinity of law enforcemet aircraft or helecopters you will not have a good day if they find you


----------



## dudemar (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with those on why the officer waited an entire hour to make an arrest.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr Jekell said:


> Well you can but the cure has about a 100% fataility rate.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2011)

The guy was wrong. So was the officer. 

Last ticket I got was for illegally parking on the street. A "No Parking" sign magically sprang up overnight on the corner where I would usually park to run to the deli or pizza place on that street to grab something quick to take with me before the start of my shift. The officer was in one of those 3-wheel clown cars that couldn't even catch a crackhead on the run. The officer blocked traffic on a very busy two-lane, two-way (not one-way) street in order to write the ticket. And did I mention he was too lazy to even climb out of the clown car in order to put the ticket on my windshield, properly? Yeah, he stuck his arm out of the little window, and jammed it into the side of my hood.

Now many of you guys know that I normally respect LEOs. But not this particular one. Before he left, I complimented him on the excellent job he was doing as a revenue collector for the city. And, mentioned how he must have dreamed of one day growing up to be a meter maid. I was careful not to say anything stupid. Paid the fine, but that officer got an earful.

Ironically, what really ticked me off wasn't the brand new sparkling "No Parking" sign that literally wasn't there the day before, or the obvious fact that he was waiting nearby for someone to park there as if it were simply business as usual. Not even the fact that I got a ticket. It was the fact that this officer was too lazy to climb out of that little clown car, stand in front of my vehicle, and place the ticket properly underneath my windshield wiper. He was too lazy to do his job in a professional manner. At least then I would have respected him.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 16, 2011)

You know he may have been orderd to ticket that spot to make a point.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> You know he may have been orderd to ticket that spot to make a point.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Oh absolutely. And that point is . . . "We just put up a brand new 'No Parking' sign right here. And we're going to make a nice chunk of change while letting everyone in the neighborhood know about it."


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread has run its course, and is looking more like an editorial commentary, which is inappropriate for this forum.

Bill


----------

